# I can't believe she's gone...



## Mona (Jun 16, 2010)

It's unbelievable how fast things can happen. My beautiful, special little girl left us today to be reunited with "Baylee", one of our past Boxers that we affectionately referred to as "Mother Hen", who was Molly's best friend until her passing a few years ago.

Today, my husband came home from work, and parked down at the garage to put his catch away, as he does every day. Molly and Abby were down there with him, as they usually go down to welcome him home each day. He got in the truck to drive up to the house, and he ran over Molly. I was at my desk and herd her yelp and went crying and screaming down there. He had picked her up and handed her to me when I got to him and she was limp...not yelping like a dog in pain, so I knew it was bad, as she was obviously not feeling pain, and was paralyzed from the neck down. We jumped in the car immediately and headed to the vet. We are an hour and a half away from the vet, so deep in my heart, I could tell we were losing her and she would die before we got there. I knew there was no hope to save her, but I wanted to have them put her to sleep so she didn't have to suffer.

I held her in my arms like a baby, talking to her, crying to her, and trying to comfort her. Telling her how sorry we were and how much we loved her. Told her it was OK to go...to go and be with Baylee again. I knew it was coming fast, as her gums were pale nearly immediately (within minutes) after it happened, then she started breathing very, very fast and then take a big breath. Then all her membranes were pale...her pads on her feet, her mouth and muzzle and they were cold too. Her tongue was white, and at the very end, I know she could not breath anymore as her little tongue was curling up trying to draw air in to breath. About a half hour from home, she breathed her last breath.

I am just so devastated...words just cannot express how I feel. I have never lost a pet like this before...we have lost them to age and sickness, but never to an accident. I am sure it crushed her ribs and punctured her lungs. At least we take comfort in the fact that she did not suffer in severe pain...the Lord spared her that by paralyzing her, thank you God.






I know Chris feels so bad and blames homself. It was not his fault. Abby and Molly were "roughousing" and I think Abby knocked her under the truck and then the back tire ran her over. There was no blood at all, thank God for that.

Rest in peace dear Molly. Please go to her *webpage* and look at all her photos. Her personality shines through pretty good, showing you all the "clown" she was. She was truely a special one of a kind little dog that has taken a big piece of my heart with her.


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Mona my heart breaks for you! Its SO hard if something like that happens and they dont go right away.



Im SO sorry...


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Mona. I'm so sorry. <<<<<HUGS>>>>>


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Mona, I'm so very sorry.



Horrific accidents happen so quickly. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Jun 16, 2010)

How awful, I'm so sorry for your traumatic loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## LindaL (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG Mona! I am so sorry for your loss! How awful for you and your husband! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, Mona--

My heart just ACHES and I am crying as I read this.

May your sweet Molly be frolicking at the Bridge with Baylee until the day you are reunited with all of your beloved pets that went before you...as I hope and believe we ALL will be.

Sent with a hug,

Margo


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG MONA! I am just sick reading this! I know how you must feel right now....like someone ripped your heart out and I am sure Chris is beating himself up too. Words cannot express my feelings. I'm so very sorry!

Hugs, Carol


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh no... I am SO sorry!

The dogs at my barn... whenever I back my truck down there or drive back up to the gate... I ALWAYS ask the dog(s) to come in my truck for a ride because I am so paranoid. Dogs assume you won't run them over, even if we dumb humans can't see them very well. So I always have them in the truck with me when I'm driving so I know for sure where they are.










Andrea


----------



## crponies (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, no! I am so sorry for your loss.



(((hugs)))


----------



## kaykay (Jun 16, 2010)

Mona I am so sorry for you and your husband. Its just heartbreaking. My brother owned a dog just like yours and accidentally ran over it too. Those little dogs just dart in a flash.

Thinking of you

Kay


----------



## Sterling (Jun 16, 2010)

OOOhhhh Mona!!! I am so very, very sorry I am just in tears reading this................ My stomach is all in knots and my heart is breaking, knowing that you and Chris are just besides yourselves. No words I can say will make you feel any better. Just know that I hope for you peace and calm at this time of such a tragic accident. Molly was a special little girl, I remember the first day you got her and the photos you have shared with us. I am just speechless right now......I am Sooooooo very sorry.....(((((((Hugs)))))))


----------



## Charley (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Molly.


----------



## Barbie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mona-

Just wanted to say I am so sorry. What an adorable dog she was!!!! Please tell Chris not to beat himself up - it was an accident, not his fault.

RIP Molly!!!

((((HUGS)))) to you Mona and Chris!

Barbie


----------



## anoki (Jun 16, 2010)

I am soo soo sorry Mona......

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## Miniv (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Mona...... I can feel your heart breaking. I'm so very sorry for you both and how Molly left you. Thank God she went without pain. And she was in your arms feeling your love. Please don't let your husband beat himself up over an accident.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Mona I'm so sorry for you and your husband

Terrible accidents are so hard to take but I hope

your husband can get past blaming himself

it was just a terrible accident

(((((HUGS))))) to you both for the loss of you sweet girl


----------



## Reble (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh so sorry,






Thinking of you in your time of need


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Mona...

I am so sorry. It makes me ill inside. I am so glad she didn't feel it.

I did the same thing. I had an elderly cat that from the time I was a kid, to an adult,she thought she was my guardian. She used to wait for me at the corner when I would get out of elementary school, and she would walk in front of me all the way home meowing and griping the whole way. I think she just thought I was too dumb to find my way home. When I had my two small kids, she would follow me around still. I drove my garbage can to the end of the road in the evening,with the kids in their car seats. She followed my car, meowing because she wanted her dinner. I thought she had gone back to the house, but was under my car even though I gunned the engine. I broke her back and had to take her to put her down. My loyal buddy who had taken care of me all these years.

So please tell Chris, I am horribly sorry. He would have never hurt her in a million years, and Molly knows that.


----------



## Marty (Jun 16, 2010)

Mona and Chris please accept my deepest sympathy. I know exactly how this feels. I backed over my own dog some 20+ years ago and broke her pelvis. She lived but ended up with grand mull seizures and had to be medicated for it the rest of her life. About 6 years ago a cat was inside my truck engine on a freezing cold morning and I just didn't know......

These things are accidents, tragic yes, but accidents that do happen.

I know how bad you all are hurting. I am sorry sorry sorry you have to go through this. Much love to you dear friend.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh no Mona!!! I feel so badly for you guys! That is just awful! I am so sorry- what a horrible accident. She was so cute! Hugs to you guys!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, MONA!!!




As others have said, my heart is aching for you. I can't imagine how traumatic this must have been for both you and Chris. Thank God she lived long enough for you to hold her, and died quickly enough not to suffer. I wish I knew the right words but there just aren't any for something like this. Even contemplating something similar happening to one of my furkids makes me go cold.

All my sympathy, hugs and prayers,

Leia


----------



## Shari (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so very sorry Mona.



((Hugs)) To you both.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Hon!!! I am truly so very sorry! I can imagine your husband feels terrible, for he will feel the loss, plus feel responsible for your pain, even though it was an accident...OMG...


----------



## REO (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG Mona I'm sitting here bawling. My heart is broken for both of you. I know how much you loved her! I feel like she was one of the forum kids. Molly was very special. She's running and playing with Baylee now. I'm SO sorry you lost your sweet girl. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}




:CryBaby


----------



## Connie P (Jun 16, 2010)

My sincerest condolences on your loss Mona and Chris. Hugs.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 16, 2010)

So tough, I think most people that have and love animals have experienced these tragedies. I know it doesn't make it any easier. Saying a prayer to ask to ease your pain and aching heart.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Mona

I am so sorry - we who love animals are destined to feel these deep sorrows with their passing. I am sure she knew how much you loved her and is no doubt happily romping with her friend Baylee.

((((( Many Hugs ))))))

Stacy


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Jun 16, 2010)

Mona....My heart just hurts for you and your husband...word's just come up so short when trying to express how sorry I am to read this..(((hugs)))she had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Mona, I am so sorry to hear you lost your Molly. I just never seems to get any easier when we lose one of our beloved "kids" and I am so sure we wouldnt want it any other way, (((hugs)))

Corinne


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Mona...I'm so sad for you right now. I'm so sorry that such an unfortunate accident had to happen to such a pretty, sweet little girl. HUGE ((((HUGS)))


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so, so sorry...

Godspeed, Molly...


----------



## Charlene (Jun 16, 2010)

i'm so sorry for your loss. my heart aches for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, I am so sorry.. Please don't blame yourself!

I remember when Molly was a puppy, she was so adorable and I loved reading about her updates and photos.

Two years ago in July was the passing of my Dusty, my 13 year old Golden Ret. my Dad had bought for me as an 8 week old pup for Valentine's Day. I was on my way to work one morning after a long vacation for my 21st Birthday. I didn't know he had dug a hole under my dually to keep himself cool through the night.. It was quick, clean and I still can't get the image of him looking over his shoulder as he took his last breath out of my head.. but it gets better. I know he doesn't blame me.

((hugs)) I hope you find comfort..


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 16, 2010)

They always take a piece of our heart with them when they go. It hurts...whether it's slow and lingering or sudden and unexpected...it hurts. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Mona (Jun 16, 2010)

I want to thank each and every one of you for your comforting words. I have read and reread them, and shared them with Chris too. It really does mean a lot, and help a lot to have others support in a time like this. HUGS to all.


----------



## twister (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Mona, I am so sorry for your loss, <HUGS> to you and Chris.

Yvonne


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Mona my heart breaks for you and your husband


----------



## minih (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Mona, I am so very sorry to hear of your loss, how very heartwrenching. <<hugs>>


----------



## Minimor (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm so very sorry Mona! How terrible. It can happen so quickly too.

I almost got my little Penny dog one day--she & Sheba were roughhousing beside the truck & she got knocked over. I thought I did run her over, but I must have just got her toes or maybe the hair on her toes, and when she tried to pull away she strained a tendon in her leg. Initially I believed her leg was broken, but it wasn't. Since then I allow no roughhousing anywhere near the truck. I will stop & get out and send the dogs away. Cats are put into the truck or chased away before I move the vehicle at all.


----------



## Ellen (Jun 17, 2010)

My heart Aches for you Mona. I lost a dog the same way.....It is so heartbreaking. I wish I could take some of the pain away for you. That was the first Dog I was ever that close to in adult hood and I remeber crying in PetSmart the next week when I went to get his stone. God Bless you. It is so hard.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 17, 2010)

OH Mona I'm so very sorry. It's so sad.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your special girl, and in such a heartbreaking way. My heart goes out to you and to Chris.


----------



## bfogg (Jun 17, 2010)

Mona,

I am so sorry. We had a Boston growing up and they are a very special dog. I feel so sorry for your loss and feel especially sorry for your husbands loss. One thing for him to remember is 'destiny" it was her time and place to go. Now she is getting her reward for coming here. I am sure he is wracked with guilt and wish I had magic words for both of you.

To have her die in your arms was probably terrible for you but it was probably a wonderful gift for her to be surrounded with so much love when she crossed over.

Again I am so sorry for the loss of such a special little "imp".

Hugs to you both,

Bonnie


----------



## little lady (Jun 17, 2010)

((hugs))


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 17, 2010)

Mona, I read this yesterday and couldnt find the right words, I still cant. I just want to let you know my heart goes out to you and your husband Chris.Please give him a hug for me, and know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, Mona, I just don't even know what to say... I'm sorry doesn't even start to convey the mssage... May time heal your broken heart- -- I am just so sorry...






Liz R.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 17, 2010)

I am so so sorry to read this. Molly's picture was one of the reasons I first began to research Bostons and whether they would be a good fit for me. I have worried ever since we got my Abby that she would get run over. They are such active, confidant little dogs and caution is not in their nature. Thank you for sharing Molly with us here on LB and I hope it gives you some comfort to know that this tragic accident will encourage us (I mean my husband and I but no doubt many reading it would agree) to be even more vigilant about keeping our own beloved friends safe.

(( HUGS)) from one Boston lover to another


----------



## wrs (Jun 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gena (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh Mona I am sooo very sorry, I have tears in my eyes reading your news (((((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## rockin r (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh Mona....This just breaks my heart! Im so sorry....Hugs to to you and you husband...


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for you loss. She sure was a cutie. Prayers to you and your husband. It was an unfortunate accident and no one's fault. My condolences to you both.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 17, 2010)

Mona I am very sorry to hear of your loss. God always needs good dogs in heaven, maybe Bailey needed her too. Blessings to your family!


----------



## Mona (Jun 18, 2010)

If it's true what they say, that crying/grieving is a part of healing, then we should be well on our way. I want to thank all of you from the bottom of my heart. I have found much comfort in your comments, condolences and sharing of similar stories here in this thread. HUGS to each and every one of you for that.


----------



## Dona (Jun 20, 2010)

LittleRibbie said:


> Matt, you have got to ask your little blue point to lay off the Red Bull!!


Oh Mona........I don't normally check the "Back Porch" posts...but did today for some reason.

I am SO VERY SORRY. I know how your husband feels, as the very same thing happened to me several years ago. We had a tiny 3lb Poodle/Chihuahua mix, "Toffee" was his name. He was my "baby", we got him even before we had children. We had moved to a new home in the country and it had no fencing. Toffee loved to be outside, so I would put him on a long lead in the garage & open the garage door so he could go out when he wanted. I left to run a quick errand, and when I came home I used my garage door opener to open the door all the way so I could pull the car in. Toffee seen me & ran over to the step by the inside door to sit like he always did when anyone pulled in, and I waited to see where he was before I pulled the rest of the way in. He was sitting on the step. The next thing I heard was his yelping! I was immediately sick to my stomach, because I knew that he must have run under the car for some reason, and I ran over his tiny body. I was just sick! I scooped him up....no blood at all....but I knew his tiny body had to be crushed inside. He finally stopped yelping & went into shock. I sat on the garage floor holding him & sobbing, when my husband found me. We rushed him to the vet....but I knew there was no hope. The vet sedated him & ran x-rays. As I suspected, his internal organs were all crushed, and we had to let him go. I blamed myself for years over that. It's so hard to lose a beloved pet....but to run over him myself?





Please tell your husband that it wasn't his fault....things just sometimes happen that you have no control over. It took me a long time to understand & accept that.

HUGS TO YOU BOTH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 20, 2010)

Dear Mona and Chris,

I'm so sorry about beautiful Molly. Please find comfort in knowing that she didn't suffer. The body shuts down so quickly when something like that happens. I've personally lost my most cherished companion to an accident that I felt I could have controlled had I made different choices. The pain and guilt goes on for years but it doesn't change anything. Please tell your husband to remember all the wonderful times and to know that Molly holds no grudge. I spoke to Bonnie after I lost Jack and I asked her to tell him I was sorry. She told me "he doesn't think that way; he doesn't care about that now. He's at total peace." She said he'd already crossed over and even told me who was waiting for him. Maybe think about giving her a call. It may help to answer the unavoidable questions that run through our minds when something tragic like this happens.

Again, I'm so sorry. Godspeed Molly.


----------



## JennyB (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh gosh Mona, I am so sorry that Molly got ran over. That is so sad and I have other friends that this has happened with their beloved dogs too



...I feel so sad for you, but it sounds like she didn't suffer..very little condolence for you, but she is very happy after crossing her rainbow bridge..Know that she will "always LOVE YOU" and will have not ill feelings for what happened. It was an accident and she knows that too...You will see her someday again I know that for sure





MONA {{{{BIGGIANTHUGSFROM ME!}}}}

Blessings my friend,

Jenny


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 21, 2010)

Mona, I am so sorry about Molly. I understand exactly how your husband feels as I ran over my daughter's corgi seven years ago and still beat myself up over it.

Hugs to you and your husband.

Debbie


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh gosh Mona I am soo sorry to see this, I'm late as usual and trying to catch up on some posts so forgive me for not already giving my condolences. 

I always enjoyed your Molly posts, I have a Boston too who was raised right along with the stories and photos of your Molly so I always looked forward to seeing her. 

Our Boston "Baby Girl" is just like a child to us, I can't imagine the grief you and your husband have had to share over losing her.


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh, Mona! I am so very, very sorry!!! Reading your post has me in tears. Please know how sorry I am and I know how sorry others are, too. I wish there were some words that could help. I remember your Baylee, too. I am so sad to read your news and my heart goes out to you and your husband more than I can say.


----------



## Mona (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks again and hugs to all for your kind and caring responses to our loss of Molly.






We are doing OK, and accepting she is gone, but she still "comes to us" in so many ways. Her antics around the home really make it hard to not think about her, for she was always doing something to make us laugh or to be the center of attantion. So many things that we do that are now just not the same because she is not here to do whatever it might have been that she did in that particular instance. Even Abby seems sort of different now.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 16, 2010)

_Oh Mona_

_ _

_I am so terribly sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved "Molly". I hope that time will heal your heart.... _

_ _


----------



## Dee (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! It's just not fair. I really hope your husband is ok. They call them accidents cause they are accidents and can happen to anyone. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. *hugs*


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 18, 2010)

Mona, so so so sorry for your loss. My eyes were tearing up just reading this. R.I.P Molly.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Jul 19, 2010)

Words cannot express the sorrow we have when we lose our beloved pets.

God Bless. Thinking of you.


----------



## wildoak (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh Mona, I'm so sorry. I know how quickly it can happen and how badly he must feel. I ran over one of our pups recently, only with the golf cart thank God but we very nearly lost him and it has made me absolutely paranoid about driving anything with all the animals around.

Jan


----------

